# Drum Run dates and info



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

We have decided to move the Drum Run dates back a little. The date for the Drum Rum this year is saturday March 18th. Location will be on the beach a few miles west of Sea Rim state park.

For anyone wanting to cook mud bugs, if you bring a way to cook them. I will supply the bugs. Also crabs should be easy to find in march for bait. 

I would ask for people to post up so we can get an ideal of a head count. And since it is still a ways off I will update this thread every few days. If you have any questions PM me or post them up.


----------



## shrky57 (Jan 8, 2005)

wont be able to make this one. mardi gras weekend in port arthur. good luck


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

me and you must go to a different Mardi Gras. Port Arthur should be feb 23-26. That was one of the reason I picked a later date.


----------



## Lou (May 22, 2004)

*Hey*

Robert??? Mardi Gras in mid March????
Find another excuse. LOL I know it won't be because your wife won't let you.


----------



## shrky57 (Jan 8, 2005)

p a mardi gras march 15 thru 19th according to their website and calendar.have had 3 wives and that never stopped me.lol


----------



## shrky57 (Jan 8, 2005)

my source is incorrect. it is feb 23 thru 26 . see you there


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Count me and the family in. Well at least the boys for sure.


----------



## gator (May 22, 2004)

Sounds like fun, Maybe I can make it this year.


----------



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

*I'm There*

could not attend last year but will be there this year.


----------



## Stretch (May 22, 2004)

So far calender is clear for that date. I will just have to work hard between now and then to keep it open for this event. This will be my first Drum Run.


----------



## Sam Hunt (Apr 25, 2005)

Sounds like fun, the Hunt Sharkers will be there ! Thanks for the info !!!


----------



## botle_rocket (Aug 31, 2005)

count me in i will be there with the family


----------



## bill hocker (May 9, 2005)

mr. bill will be there may have to bring my 90 year old father in law so want be able to stay all day just eat and go. its been a long time since i'v seen every one


----------



## Sam Hunt (Apr 25, 2005)

Sounds great, J.R. ; The Hunt Sharkers will be there !


----------



## BillyG (Oct 19, 2004)

I am gonna try for sure. I wont know until a day or two before though. Hate to be like that but the schedule has surprises.

I have two cookers I will bring if I come, espicially if the bugs are provided. That is the hard part!


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

shrky57 said:


> ... have had 3 wives and that never stopped me.lol


Something seems very wrong with this, but I just can't put my finger on it! LOL

TJ,

Will this be beach fishing or kayak fishing, or a combination???

Well, nevermind! I just noticed that's the weekend for the PACK outing at Powderhorn Lake. (Paddling Anglers in Canoes & Kayaks)

It looks like 2006 will be the year of schedule conflicts! Bummer!

So many things I want to do.


----------



## Stretch (May 22, 2004)

It looks like I am going to miss another Drum Run. That weekend is the end of the Katy ISD spring break and my family and I will be on a cruise until the 20th. Hope all of ya'll have fun and look forward to the reports when I get back.


----------



## Sam Hunt (Apr 25, 2005)

The Hunt Sharkers will be there. I have 2 cookers with lift out baskets etc. If you need us to cook or whatever. Looking forward to it !


----------



## hellfighter76 (Feb 7, 2006)

is this a tournament


----------



## ZenDaddy (May 22, 2004)

JR -

This going to be a family friendly affair? My kids are on Spring Break - there 6 & 9 (and a course Mamma bears coming along.) There beach babies at heart - and I couln't stand leavin' em at home.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

No, the drum run is not a tournament,

ZenDaddy this is very much a Family event.

here is the report from the 2005 Drum Run

http://extremecoast.com/reports/report022605hi.htm

here are a few pics from Drum Run 2004


----------



## fishbagger (Sep 27, 2004)

*Neeeeee Haaaaaa!!!*

I will be there, cant beat a good time at the beach eating good food and fishing with family and friends! NEEEEEEE Haaaaaaa!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr Jeff (Feb 6, 2005)

*drum run*

JR: I'll be there. My new yellow Navigator should be here by then.Tanner at SW PS made me a great deal.Can't wait-I'll bring a 20 qt ss pot.


----------



## justindfish (Aug 12, 2005)

I'll be there, will be my first hope to meet some new fishing partners. One question though, what is the possibilities of spring breaker problems that weekend?


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Spring breakers should not be a problem at Sea Rim. It is out of the way and not a beach that draws big crowds. Might see a small increase from normal, but not much.


----------



## cacciato71 (May 13, 2005)

I'd be surprised if there was anyone there much for Springbreak. I will have to check and see. Got a couple of Buddies coming in from Louisiana to fish that weekend. They have been wanting to hit the trout. But we might do the beach instead or at least drop by for awhile.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Mrs Backlash, I was wondering how big is that flatfish in your picture? It looks like a mighty big flounder.


----------



## sharksurfer66 (Sep 17, 2005)

We always fish the High Island end of the beach. Never been to the Sea Rim part. Canb anyone tell me how best to get onto the beach for the area the drum run is in? My brother and I will be there!! Thanks for any help with directions.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Things happen, and due to family needs we can't make it Saturday, but my crew is talking about going down Sunday for the day. I hope to see some drum runners hanging on.


----------

